# More garden bird sketches



## Fangman (Apr 8, 2008)

Having a doodle this morning as more garden bird pics requested to be sold in aid of local childrens hospice.  Pics fresh out of the camera this morning.















The lady Woodpecker for a change - no red cap.













​
They are printed on watercolour paper from a pad and go in a £2.99  A4 frame from the hardware store.


----------



## KOrmechea (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice images and nice cause.


----------



## 250Gimp (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice effects there Fangman!!

They look really nice.  I'm sure people will be happy to have them hanging on their wall!!


----------

